# البوم ترانيم-شفاعتك يا ملاك ميخائيل



## احلى ديانة (14 فبراير 2008)

لكل محبى رئيس جند الرب الجليل 
الملاك ميخائيل
البوم شفاعتك يا ملاك ميخائيل









السلام لك
فى صلاتنا
صلواتك
جيل ورا جيل
معجزاتك
نور يا ملاك ميخائيل
يا ملاك كفر سمرى


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم ترانيم-شفاعتك يا ملاك ميخائيل*

ميرسى ياباشا على الشريط الجميل ده 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## السياف العراقي (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم ترانيم-شفاعتك يا ملاك ميخائيل*

شكرا على المجهود الرائع باركك الرب


----------



## dowdow (30 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحتى يا أحلى ديانة عايزةكلمات الشريط ده مكتوبة لو أمكن بمناسبة قرب عيد الملاك ميخائيل للتحضير لحفلة الكورال ربنا يباركك على الميل وشكرا dianaiskander19********.com


----------



## ماجدنصيف (16 مايو 2010)

السلام والنعمة الرب يسوع المسح وبعد عوز ترنم  الملاك ميخائيل


----------



## nermeen1 (17 مايو 2010)

ميرسى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2010)




----------



## نانسي1980 (25 أبريل 2011)

كنت محتاجة ترنيمة شفاعتك يا ملاك ميخائيل عند فادينا عمانوئيل دا انت رئيس جند السموات


----------



## نانسي1980 (26 أبريل 2011)

:smil7:





نانسي1980 قال:


> كنت محتاجة ترنيمة شفاعتك يا ملاك ميخائيل عند فادينا عمانوئيل دا انت رئيس جند السموات



محدش عرف يجيب الترنيمة دي محتاجة لها ضروري


----------



## النهيسى (1 مايو 2011)

*فى منتهى الروعه

شكراا
الرب يباركك




*​


----------



## tamav maria (1 مايو 2011)

بركة وشفاعة الملاك ميخائيل
تكون معاك وتحرسك
ميرسي احلي ديانه


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا خالص يا احلى ديانة

ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك خير وبركة

آمين


----------

